

Show HN: Uncut Truth: Anti-Circumcision Doc on Kickstarter Raises $30K+ - ada1981
http://hypervocal.com/vids/2013/anti-circumcision-documentary-american-secret/

======
ada1981
Huffington Post rejected this article and refused to say why. (first time they
have rejected my work.. last article was an interview with Ray Kurzweil ) I'm
not sure, but I at least suspect it's because the content is too controversial
for them. What do you think? Props to Hypervocal for picking up the slack. -
ADA

------
AmericanSecret
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/coldhardlook/american-
se...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/coldhardlook/american-secret-the-
circumcision-agenda)

